# Jimmy Dean Breakfast Sausage



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I was making my breakfast sausage today, and it occured to me that some may not know of this recipe. I use ground turkey and no salt or msg since my triple by pass last year, but it still tastes great to me.

This same recipe is on many sites on the internet, but this one came from budget 101

Copycat Jimmy Dean Breakfast Sausage
by Liss 

Making your own sausage is relatively simple and these copycat Jimmy Dean 
breakfast sausage seasoning blends will having everyone in your family begging 
you to make more. Pork Butt is a relatively inexpensive cut of meat 
(frequently only $1.48 a pound) and comes in a very large cut of meat (usually 
12-18 pounds at a time). 

We generally purchase a large pork butt and cut it into 4 equal pieces which 
become 2 nice roasts and several pounds of sausage. If you have a kitchenaid 
mixer, they have a grinder attachment available for making your own sausage. 
However, if you don't have a mixer or a meat grinder at home, be aware that 
Most butchers/ meat department employees will be more than willing to cut and 
grind up your pork for you at no extra charge, all you need to do is ask them.

For Sage Flavor Breakfast Sausage

You'll Need:
* 16 ounces ground pork
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1/4 teaspoon Garlic Salt
* 1/2 teaspoon dried parsley
* 3/4 teaspoon ground sage
* 1/4 teaspoon fresh coarse ground black pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
* 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
* 1/4 teaspoon ground coriander
* 1/4 teaspoon msg (*Optional, but this is what they use)
* 1/8 teaspoon Oregano



for Hot Breakfast sausage
* 16 ounces ground pork
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (or more, depending on how hot you want it!)
* 1/4 teaspoon rubbed sage
* 1/4 teaspoon fresh coarse ground black pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
* 1/4 teaspoon coriander
* 1/4 teaspoon msg (*Optional, but this is what they use)

or for Maple breakfast sausage

* 16 ounces ground pork
* 3 tablespoons maple syrup
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1/2 teaspoon msg (*Optional, but this is what they use)
* 1/4 teaspoon coriander
* 1/4 teaspoon Black Pepper




The method for making any of the types of sausage is the same, mix the 
seasonings into the meat. It's best if you do this ahead of time to give the 
flavors a chance to incorporate, but it will still taste great if you cook it 
right away.

Once you have your sausage mixed, Then form into patties using your hands. 
cook as you would Jimmy dean breakfast sausage.

We've also used ground turkey in place of the ground pork and had good results 
. While msg is generally a frowned upon ingredient, it does offer great flavor 
or it can be left out altogether without any issue.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you! My husband loves sausage, especially sage and Jimmy Dean is good, much better than Bob Evans which seems to be more popular and readily available. Will have to try these.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

I am confused? You mention ground turkey but the recipe refers to ground pork. Am I missing something?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I just substitute ground turkey for the ground pork, sorry for the confusion. I posted the original recipe that I found on the internet.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

JillF said:


> I just substitute ground turkey for the ground pork, sorry for the confusion. I posted the original recipe that I found on the internet.


Thanks!!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, sounds delish!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

JillF said:


> I just substitute ground turkey for the ground pork, sorry for the confusion. I posted the original recipe that I found on the internet.


I try to do that whenever I can and no one has ever complained


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL. I used the turkey in my spaghetti last night and no one noticed. I thought there was a big difference, but no one said a word.


----------

